# new to the site and wonder if iam alone



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

my name is ryan spornitz, and I live in Olathe, Kansas. I am 28 and l have been having some problems lately. I have GAD,OCD AND PTSD. I have been having intrusive thoughts about something being wrong with me like I have cancer or I am going to have a heart attack or just die in general, for a long time(only a year or so but seems like forever. I am on meds but sometimes it makes me more depressed. Lately I have been having intrusive thoughts that I am going to hurt my wife, even knowing that Iam not going to it freaks me out. It can go on for days thinking I am going to do, than after that I feel so guitly about I start to get depressed, than I have intrusive thought that I might hurt myself, and also knowing I have no intention of doing it. It is an ongoing cycle. I was some what ok while I was smolinh cigarettes but about a month ago I quit, and it seem liked the anexity and obsessive thought s keep coming back. I have been trying CBT, but I need some more help on other ideas to keep the thoufght s out of my head. If anone has any suggestions please let me know. And who ever made this site rules, because I started to feeel like I was all alone no wmatter what my Doctor said. I hope this will help with anyone else. if anyone just want;s to talk just email me.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I can not totally relate to those kinds of intrusive thoughts but that is a symptom of this condition. I am glad that you are coming here for support because I know that must be disturbing and many here can be supportive. I am always available to listen. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

also in my introduction i also forgot to mentoin that 10 years ago I was shoot and almost died and had to learn how to walk angain, it has beena srtrugggle but I haven't been thinking about it until I got married and sobered up. Just thiniking about me gives me aneixty about life. So I don't know if that what my ocd comes from but if it iswill someone reply.


----------

